# How to install belgian block?



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

12" concrete mix in lower NY for the base. A mortar mix for the joints. Depth is up to you. But I put mine a little below the surface for looks.
Ron


----------



## corey101 (Sep 19, 2008)

can you pour the concrete directly in the trench, and how do you keep
the height the same on the block all way to the end .


----------

